# Happy New Year Brothers!



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> I wish everyone a happy, healthy and prosperous 2013!!!


*Happy New Year Steve..*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> I wish everyone a happy, healthy and prosperous 2013!!!


Thanks, but post back in another 1/2 hour!


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Live Long and May the force be with Y'all!


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I wish all a wonderful year.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> I wish everyone a happy, healthy and prosperous 2013!!!





Brother Noah said:


> I wish all a wonderful year.


But you non union scabs/rats can all go pound sand.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> But you non union scabs/rats can all go pound sand.


That would be a whole lot sand pounding. Look at the huge band of brothers wishing us all a happy new year and otherwise! Gave myself the day off today. You have a happy, prosperous new year anyway, all five of you!!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

wendon said:


> That would be a whole lot sand pounding. Look at the huge band of brothers wishing us all a happy new year and otherwise! Gave myself the day off today. You have a happy, prosperous new year anyway, all five of you!!


I for one wish EVERYONE a prosperous, safe, healthy and happy new year. It's about the people you love, support, and care for... Not whether someone is a member of a club OR union. 

Peace and blessings on us all...and may we stay safe and sane in this upcoming year. 

-Steve-


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> But you non union scabs/rats can all go pound sand.


I wished ALL a wonderful year including those that do not appreciate!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

The title of this thread and the forum it was posted in implied something else. Happy New Year to you and yours as well.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy and Healthy New Year - may we all be safe and joyful in the coming year.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Happy New Year to all. Union or not.:thumbup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's to a great 2013 for everybody.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Happy New Years to all!! Stay safe!


----------

